# Code schnipsel  Valid XHTML 1.0 Transitional machen



## Neo_Burn (2. Juni 2004)

Hey Leute, da ich selber nicht so der xhtml fähig bin wolle ich mal fragen ob einer die Zeit hat mir kurz nen kleinen schnipsel Vaild zu machen?

Währe euch sehr Dankbar...

Gruß Neo


```
<tr><td width="100%" class="tablea" colspan="10" align="center"><span class="normalfont">

<table cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" align="center" bgcolor="#000000" width="100%"><tr><td class="tableb" width="50%">

<table><tr><tr>
<td colspan=2 align="center"><b>Ruhr in Love 2X2 Karten!</b></td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><img src="http://www.extreme-beatz.de/Bilder/RiL.jpg" border="0"><br><br><center><a href="http://www.extreme-beatz.de/thread.php?threadid=830&boardid=103&sid="><img src="http://www.extreme-beatz.de/Bilder/fk.gif" border="0"></a><br><br></center></td><td valign="top"><span class="smallfont">Am 26.6.04 um genau 12.00 Uhr startet in Oberhausen die Ruhr in Love, gefeiert wird dort bis 22.00 Uhr im Olga - Park danach verteillt sich das ganze auf ca. 20 Clubs in NRW....</span><br><br><a href="http://www.extreme-beatz.de/thread.php?threadid=826&sid="><span class="smallfont"><font color="red">[mehr]</font></span></a><br></td></tr></table></td><td class="tableb"><table><tr>
<td colspan=2 align="center"><b>Ruhr in Love 2X2 Karten!</b></td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><img src="http://www.extreme-beatz.de/Bilder/RiL.jpg" border="0"><br><br><center><a href="http://www.extreme-beatz.de/thread.php?threadid=830&boardid=103&sid="><img src="http://www.extreme-beatz.de/Bilder/fk.gif" border="0"></a><br><br></center></td><td valign="top"><span class="smallfont">Am 26.6.04 um genau 12.00 Uhr startet in Oberhausen die Ruhr in Love, gefeiert wird dort bis 22.00 Uhr im Olga - Park danach verteillt sich das ganze auf ca. 20 Clubs in NRW....</span><br><br><a href="http://www.extreme-beatz.de/thread.php?threadid=826&sid="><span class="smallfont"><font color="red">[mehr]</font></span></a><br></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>

</span></td></tr>
```


----------



## Gumbo (2. Juni 2004)

Folgendes sollte (in etwa) korrekt sein:
	
	
	



```
<table cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" style="background:#fff; text-align:center" width="100%">
  <tr>
    <td class="tableb" width="50%">
      <table>
        <tr>
          <td colspan="2" style="text-align:center"><b>Ruhr in Love 2X2 Karten!</b></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td style="text-align:center; vertical-align:top">
            <img src="http://www.extreme-beatz.de/Bilder/RiL.jpg" alt="" />
            <div style="margin-top:1em; text-align:center; vertical-align:top">
              <a href="http://www.extreme-beatz.de/thread.php?threadid=830&boardid=103&sid="><img src="http://www.extreme-beatz.de/Bilder/fk.gif" border="0" alt="" /></a>
            </div>
          </td>
          <td style="vertical-align:top">
            <span class="smallfont">Am 26.6.04 um genau 12.00 Uhr startet in Oberhausen die Ruhr in Love, gefeiert wird dort bis 22.00 Uhr im Olga - Park danach verteillt sich das ganze auf ca. 20 Clubs in NRW....</span>
            <br /><br />
            <a href="http://www.extreme-beatz.de/thread.php?threadid=826&sid=" style="color:red"><span class="smallfont">[mehr]</span></a>
          </td>
        </tr>
      </table>
    </td>
    <td class="tableb" width="50%">
      <table>
        <tr>
          <td colspan="2" style="text-align:center"><b>Ruhr in Love 2X2 Karten!</b></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td style="text-align:center; vertical-align:top">
            <img src="http://www.extreme-beatz.de/Bilder/RiL.jpg" alt="" />
            <div style="margin-top:1em; text-align:center; vertical-align:top">
              <a href="http://www.extreme-beatz.de/thread.php?threadid=830&boardid=103&sid="><img src="http://www.extreme-beatz.de/Bilder/fk.gif" border="0" alt="" /></a>
            </div>
          </td>
          <td style="vertical-align:top">
            <span class="smallfont">Am 26.6.04 um genau 12.00 Uhr startet in Oberhausen die Ruhr in Love, gefeiert wird dort bis 22.00 Uhr im Olga - Park danach verteillt sich das ganze auf ca. 20 Clubs in NRW....</span>
            <br /><br />
            <a href="http://www.extreme-beatz.de/thread.php?threadid=826&sid=" style="color:red"><span class="smallfont">[mehr]</span></a>
          </td>
        </tr>
      </table>
    </td>
  </tr>
</table>
```

Du kannst deinen Quellcode auch online überprüfen:
&nbsp;*&rsaquo;**&rsaquo;*&nbsp;The W3C Markup Validation Service


----------

